# cottage industries



## littledogboy

Dobrý den,

znáte termín _cottage industries_?

Podle gůglu něco jako _domácí práce_? Existuje lepší český překlad? Myslím, že to je něco z doby začátků průmyslové revoluce?

Díky!


----------



## Mejsy

Nemohlo by to být něco jako manufaktury?


----------



## littledogboy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Putting-out_system#Cottage_industry


----------



## bibax

Myslím, že se to nazývá _domácí výroba_, kterou se zabývalo zejména venkovské obyvatelstvo v podzimních a zimních měsících. Vesnice objížděl faktor, který lidem dodával materiál a odebíral hotové výrobky. Placeno to bylo asi dost mizerně.


----------



## littledogboy

Ano, jde přesně o tohle, ale gůgl na dotaz "domácí výroba" nic takového nevrací...


----------



## bibax

Musí se zadat /"domácí výroba" sklářství/ nebo /"domácí výroba" textilní/ a něco se najde.

Např.


> Oblast je nejprůmyslovější částí českých zemí. Je zde nejvyšší počet obyvatelstva, které se neživí zemědělstvím v počtu na 100 obyvatelů. Dochází k intenzivnímu pěstování lnu a rozvoji tkalcovství. Na jednu chalupu s tkalcovským stavem připadá deset chalup, kde se předl len na kolovrátcích, převažuje _*domácí výroba*_, kdy např. na 40 dělníků v továrnách připadá 200 - 400 domácích. (o Šluknovsku)





> Vamberecká krajka přesněji řečeno vamberecká paličkovaná krajka je pojem nerozlučně spjatý se jménem města. Zpočátku _*faktorská domácí výroba*_ využívající místních lidových zdrojů a technik byla podle tradice obohacena v první polovině 17. století flanderskými vlivy dovezenými za třicetileté války novou majitelkou vambereckého panství Magdalenou Grambovou.


----------



## littledogboy

Máte pravdu – i když hlavně jste mě navedl s faktorem. Odtud jsem pak v SSJČ našel podomácký neboli domácký průmysl, výrobu, dělníka, zaměstnání... čemuž dávám přednost, protože je to jednoznačné, terminus technikus.

Díky!


----------

